# Oregon State Beekeepers Association Fall Conference 2015



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

One thing in particular to really appreciate about this year's conference:
Everyone on the agenda is a doer. No "speakers" or repeaters of other's work.
This years line up is loaded with the people that make things happen and are coming to the conference to talk about beekeeping 1st person!
This is the kind of conference that we really like; one where you go home with several very cool things to incorporate in your bee operation and more observations to remember.

One more thing:
If you are going to stay at the Oregon Garden Resort, reserve your room now!! Rooms are limited.
Many beekeepers are within driving distance and that is great.
But if you need a room, call and reserve it right away!


----------

